# A few questions



## steveo (15 Aug 2008)

Hi i just turned 16 and am going into grade 11. Yesterday i applied online to join the Primary Reserves Part time.
I was told from my youth leader who joined the reserves when he was 15 (now it's 16) that i would have to take time off (9 weeks) of school to go to BMQ. Is that the way it still is?

Also i would be going to the base in Shilo. Manitoba Which is 231 km away from where i live. So how would i get there on the weekends? Would they pay for my travel expenses (like greyhound bus)

And my last question is the next step are they going to call me? i know i need to go the the recruiting center which is 1 1/2 hours from where i live because i'm not 18 and my parents need to sign it.

o and i am interested in Infantry

Thank you all


----------



## Bzzliteyr (15 Aug 2008)

Good luck with your application.  Though you did it online, I am sure you'll need to show up in person before things move on.  I suggest you call your local recruiting center and ask them all the pertinent questions (what to bring with you when you do the 1 1/2 hour drive) so that you do not show up empty handed.  

Another thing would be to call the recruiting section for the infantry unit you want to join, they will answer all the details about how you'd progress through training.  Brush up on your writing skills as well, if you have any correspondance to with anyone, it would be better to see your Is capitalized, etc.

Again, 

Good luck!


----------



## steveo (15 Aug 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Good luck with your application.  Though you did it online, I am sure you'll need to show up in person before things move on.  I suggest you call your local recruiting center and ask them all the pertinent questions (what to bring with you when you do the 1 1/2 hour drive) so that you do not show up empty handed.
> 
> Another thing would be to call the recruiting section for the infantry unit you want to join, they will answer all the details about how you'd progress through training.  Brush up on your writing skills as well, if you have any correspondance to with anyone, it would be better to see your Is capitalized, etc.
> 
> ...



Ok, I called the recruiting center and the guy said once they recieve the application they will call me and me and my parents will have to go there to sign stuff and i have to bring my birth certificate and my high school transcripts also i need 3 references including all there information.

Thanks 

also does anyone have a copy of http://www.forces.ca/media/_PDF/fitnessresv_en.pdf because i can't open it


----------



## RHFC_piper (15 Aug 2008)

Steveo,

The link for the fitness guide you posted works fine, you just need to download Adobe Acrobat PDF reader.


Also, regarding your application; make sure that you bring your Official, original high school transcript...  it has to, for sure, be a transcript and not a numeration of credits earned or a report card, and it cannot be a photocopy.  And if you can't find an official original copy of your birth certificate, you can use a Canadian Passport or Citizenship card.
As for references; make sure they can be contacted. The CFRC WILL contact all of your references, so ensure that the contact info you supply is accurate and the person identified as a reference can actually be reached at that number.
Also, read over the "Preparing your References" form (another PDF), and ensure the people you use as references are good to go.
You will also need to bring a generic resume. It doesn't have to be anything special, just a simple resume outlining your work exp and such.

The only reason I'm reiterating what you already wrote is because I've had to deal with these minor issues as a unit recruiter and it's small little speed bumps like these that can stall your application.
Just make sure you have all the necessary paperwork ready.  

One of the major ones it the 330-23E Personnel screening, consent and authorization form; The very important part on this is on the last page. Section C.  Make sure that both your and your parent/guardian initial the "applicant initials" box in only the first 3 columns (DOB, address, etc. / Credit / Criminal record checks), and make sure both you and your parent/guardian sign the "Signature" line at the bottom.  Because you are under age, your parent/guardian must sign, but you must also sign to acknowledge your consent... for some reason, it doesn't explain this in the instructions for the form, but it has to be done according to the CFRG and the Privacy Act.

The other place your Parent/guardian must sign is on the 2170 Canadian Forces Application in Part K on the last page.  But they should sort that out at the CFRC when you get there.

Anyway, good luck with the application.

Cheers.


----------



## steveo (15 Aug 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Steveo,
> 
> The link for the fitness guide you posted works fine, you just need to download Adobe Acrobat PDF reader.
> 
> ...



Wow thanks for all the info and pdf's as for the fitness guide i have adobe pdf but still can't view it but the other ones work


----------



## RHFC_piper (15 Aug 2008)

steveo said:
			
		

> Wow thanks for all the info and pdf's as for the fitness guide i have adobe pdf but still can't view it but the other ones work



No problem.


The next hurdles will be the CFAT, the Medical, the Fitness test and the interview.

There's lots of information around the forums. Don't forget to search before you post a question... and if it's regarding the medical, you're better off asking the CFRC directly, as no one here is qualified or authorized to assess your medical condition.

Good luck.


----------



## danchapps (15 Aug 2008)

steveo said:
			
		

> Also i would be going to the base in Shilo. Manitoba Which is 231 km away from where i live. So how would i get there on the weekends? Would they pay for my travel expenses (like greyhound bus)
> 
> And my last question is the next step are they going to call me? i know i need to go the the recruiting center which is 1 1/2 hours from where i live because i'm not 18 and my parents need to sign it.



For question 1: I'm not sure about individual weekends how it works. When I enrolled last year they paid for my bus to Montreal, and taxi from Montreal to St-Jean.

Question 2: They'll give you a call (as I'm sure you've found out after talking to them it appears). Having discussed with my recruiter one day when I was home visiting, they make what is called a satellite visit ( I think that is the correct term, Piper may be able to correct me on it). This is where they make trips to more "remote" locations. I don't mean just places that are impossible to get to, but also places that have no CFRC. Northern Ontario is filled with these communities, and I'm sure every other province is as well. I'm sure you may be able to have one of these "satellite" visits if you asked. However, you you do have to make a trip to their office, you are compensated, and meals are paid for the day.


Hope this helps out. Again, Piper, if you can clarify what I've said, if it needs it, feel free.


----------



## RHFC_piper (15 Aug 2008)

Hmmm... I kinda bypassed the other questions, but here's pretty much the gist of it;



			
				steveo said:
			
		

> Hi i just turned 16 and am going into grade 11. Yesterday i applied online to join the Primary Reserves Part time.





			
				steveo said:
			
		

> o and i am interested in Infantry



Okay, since you're interested in joining the PRes in Manitoba, here's a site with all the CF units in the Province;
http://www.skyhawks.forces.gc.ca/lf/english/7_0.asp?action=Prov&id=3

You will have to choose from one of the following PRes inf regiments;

The Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders of Canada

or;

The Royal Winnipeg Rifles


Both are located in Winnipeg.



			
				steveo said:
			
		

> I was told from my youth leader who joined the reserves when he was 15 (now it's 16) that i would have to take time off (9 weeks) of school to go to BMQ. Is that the way it still is?



Usually, the way it works is;  You complete BMQ and sometimes SQ during the school year, on weekends.  These courses can be run at the PRes units home Armoury by the unit itself.  You will have to complete DP1 (Trades course) during the summer.  As it stands, DP1 is 6 weeks and is conducted at an area training centre, which would probably be Shilo.



			
				steveo said:
			
		

> Also i would be going to the base in Shilo. Manitoba Which is 231 km away from where i live. So how would i get there on the weekends? Would they pay for my travel expenses (like greyhound bus)





			
				Chapeski said:
			
		

> For question 1: I'm not sure about individual weekends how it works. When I enrolled last year they paid for my bus to Montreal, and taxi from Montreal to St-Jean.



If you have to travel, it will be sorted out by the military. All you have to do is get to your local armoury or a scheduled pickup point.
When you go away for courses, training, taskings, etc. with the CF, you are entitled to transportation, provided by the unit, or a travel reimbursement.  Even when you travel to the CFRC to complete testing or any other scheduled appointment.
The main exception to this is; if your BMQ/SQ or any other course is run at your home unit (the PRes unit you join) it is your responsibility to find your own way there... usually.  Sometimes they may set up transport (for Co-op courses picked up from schools and such.) 



			
				steveo said:
			
		

> And my last question is the next step are they going to call me? i know i need to go the the recruiting center which is 1 1/2 hours from where i live because i'm not 18 and my parents need to sign it.



The way it normally works when a CF applicant indicates that they want to join the PRes is; the CFRC directs them to the local PRes unit of the desired trade and lets Unit Recruiters (like myself) help the applicant complete the required paperwork.  If the desired unit is further than your local CFRC, then they may just do it themselves... either way, you will end up at the CFRC det at some point to complete the testing and such.

Once testing is completed, and you have been merited and such, your enrollment file ends up back at the PRes unit you wish to join, then it's up to the Unit Recruiter or the Unit Orderly Room or the Regiments Adjutant or some other random person at the unit to call you to arrange an enrollment and swearing in date.




			
				Chapeski said:
			
		

> Question 2: They'll give you a call (as I'm sure you've found out after talking to them it appears). Having discussed with my recruiter one day when I was home visiting, they make what is called a satellite visit ( I think that is the correct term, Piper may be able to correct me on it). This is where they make trips to more "remote" locations. I don't mean just places that are impossible to get to, but also places that have no CFRC. Northern Ontario is filled with these communities, and I'm sure every other province is as well. I'm sure you may be able to have one of these "satellite" visits if you asked. However, you you do have to make a trip to their office, you are compensated, and meals are paid for the day.



I work in a pretty tight AOR for Recruiting, especially since I only recruit for one Regiment specifically, so I only deal with 3 cities and they're all connected (Kitchener, Waterloo, Cambridge)... SO I generally don't have to do the Satellite visits...  I visit the schools around the area to process paperwork for Co-op, but that's about it.

I'd say; ask the CFRC det if they'll come to you (don't count on it), or if they'll be in your area, they go from there.




			
				Chapeski said:
			
		

> Hope this helps out. Again, Piper, if you can clarify what I've said, if it needs it, feel free.


  

Heh... I'm just a unit recruiter for a PRes unit with a lot of time on my hands... the CFRC has more answers than I could ever give.


----------



## danchapps (15 Aug 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Heh... I'm just a unit recruiter for a PRes unit with a lot of time on my hands... the CFRC has more answers than I could ever give.



Well, you have more insight than I do! A unit recruiter is closer than a lonely no-hook supply tech.


----------



## steveo (16 Aug 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I kinda bypassed the other questions, but here's pretty much the gist of it;
> 
> Okay, since you're interested in joining the PRes in Manitoba, here's a site with all the CF units in the Province;
> http://www.skyhawks.forces.gc.ca/lf/english/7_0.asp?action=Prov&id=3
> ...



Thank you so much
i don't know what i would do without you and this site
everything seems to make sense now
i'll let you know how it goes
again thanks everyone who helped me


----------



## danchapps (16 Aug 2008)

No worries on this end. Hope everything goes well for you. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## steveo (16 Aug 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I kinda bypassed the other questions, but here's pretty much the gist of it;
> 
> Okay, since you're interested in joining the PRes in Manitoba, here's a site with all the CF units in the Province;
> http://www.skyhawks.forces.gc.ca/lf/english/7_0.asp?action=Prov&id=3
> ...


Also i think you missed one The Fort Garry Horse is PR Infantry
just one more question does it really matter which one i go? are they the same and what's it like being there and is it considered a base? sorry i just have to know


----------



## RHFC_piper (16 Aug 2008)

steveo said:
			
		

> just one more question does it really matter which one i go?



It is really up to your preference... They're both PRes Infantry Regiments, so from a generic standpoint they should be the same... It really comes down to weather you want to wear pants or a skirt (Royal Winnipeg Rifles wear pants, Cameron Highlanders wear kilts)


And before anyone gets pissy about the skirt crack; I wear one too... and I play the screeching cats too... so I can mock Highland kit all I want   




			
				steveo said:
			
		

> are they the same?



As above; they should do roughly the same training but one is Highland and the other is rifles.



			
				steveo said:
			
		

> and what's it like being there?



The best way to answer this question would be to set up a meet and greet with each units Recruiter and ask them to show you around on a training night.  You'd get a good idea as to how the training is and who the people are... other than that, I really can't tell you what you'll experience there.  (Camerons and RWR on the forums are welcome to comment.)



			
				steveo said:
			
		

> and is it considered a base?



No... It's an Armoury.   Basically, its a big building with classrooms, offices, usually a parade square and up to 3 bars (Junior, Senior and Officer ranks mess clubs).  Depending on how old the building is, they usually look like a castle.

The Minto Armoury looks something like this;







Most classroom training can be conducted in the Armoury, but, for the most part, the hands on stuff for the infantry is done at a suitable training area, out in the bush somewhere... This is usually way off campus for Armouries, where as it would be on a base... so there is a significant difference.


Hope that helps.



oh... forgot;



			
				steveo said:
			
		

> Also i think you missed one The Fort Garry Horse is PR Infantry



http://www.fortgarryhorse.ca/phpweb/index.php



> The Fort Garry Horse is an Armoured Reconnaissance unit in the Canadian Army Reserve based at McGregor Armoury in Winnipeg, Manitoba.
> 
> As an Armoured Reconnaissance Regiment, part of 38 Canadian Brigade Group, our role is to provide accurate tactical information on the enemy and ground to the Brigade. To do this we use light, highly mobile vehicles in conjunction with communications and surveillance equipment.




They're Armoured  (usually tanks... but in this case they're in the light role)


----------



## steveo (16 Aug 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> It is really up to your preference... They're both PRes Infantry Regiments, so from a generic standpoint they should be the same... It really comes down to weather you want to wear pants or a skirt (Royal Winnipeg Rifles wear pants, Cameron Highlanders wear kilts)
> 
> 
> And before anyone gets pissy about the skirt crack; I wear one too... and I play the screeching cats too... so I can mock Highland kit all I want
> ...


Ok that helped to clear some things up but why do they wear kilts?


----------



## davidk (16 Aug 2008)

Steveo,

Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders of Canada wear a kilt because, as the name indicates, they are a highland unit, patterned after the Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders, a unit that existed between 1793 and 1961, and is now 4th battalion, the Royal Regiment of Scotland.


----------



## steveo (16 Aug 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> Steveo,
> 
> Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders of Canada wear a kilt because, as the name indicates, they are a highland unit, patterned after the Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders, a unit that existed between 1793 and 1961, and is now 4th battalion, the Royal Regiment of Scotland.


sorry i'm kinda new to this and have no idea what your talking about


----------



## davidk (16 Aug 2008)

This is a GROSS oversimplification, so please don't take this out of context, but...
The Queen's Own Camerons of Canada are based on a unit that existed in Scotland. The kilt is traditional Scottish dress, so therefore, it is worn by the unit when on parade, instead of the standard rifle green pants that units without a highland (or Irish, I haven't forgotten the gang in Sudbury...) background would wear.


----------



## RHFC_piper (16 Aug 2008)

steveo said:
			
		

> Ok that helped to clear some things up but why do they wear kilts?



The Camerons, like many other Highland Regiments in the CF, wear kilts to honour the traditions of their predecessor regiments.  Most (if not all) Canadian Highland Regiments have roots in Scotland.

For Example;





A lot of these Regiments have histories which predate Canada, as their predecessor Regiments were sent to the Colonies (Canada) to defend them long before we even formed our own government.

I would suggest reading the history on the Camerons web site. http://thequeensowncameronhighlandersofcanada.net/index.html

There are lots of other highland regiments in the CF;
 The Canadian Scottish Regiment (Princess Mary's)
The Seaforth Highlanders of Canada
The Calgary Highlanders
The Queens Own Cameron Highlanders of Canada
The Lake Superior Scottish Regiment
48th Highlanders of Canada
Stormont, Dundas and Glengarry Highlanders
The Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada (Princess Louise’s)
The Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa
The Essex and Kent Scottish
The Lorne Scots (Peel, Dufferin, and Halton Regiment)
The Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada (We don't have an Official web site yet... it's coming though.)
The Toronto Scottish Regiment
The Black Watch (Royal Highland Regiment) of Canada
1st Battalion, The Nova Scotia Highlanders (North)
2nd Battalion, The Nova Scotia Highlanders
And even an Irish Regiment; 2nd Battalion, The Irish Regiment of Canada



I have way too much time on my hands, I know... but I like to be thorough.


----------



## steveo (16 Aug 2008)

ok now it makes sense.
i think i will talk to someone at the recruiting office when i go there.
Also The Royal Winnipeg Rifles have a very interesting unofficial site http://www.mts.net/~rwpgrif/


----------



## danchapps (16 Aug 2008)

Now being Reg \force, I wouldn't be in the know about certain traditions, so anyone feel free to correct me (Should be my catch phrase I think) but would a Highland Regiment not have more traditions and such involved than say a non-Highland Regiment? (Oh, my Grandfather was Seaforth Highlanders by the way, only in the British Army, WWII)


----------



## davidk (16 Aug 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Now being Reg \force, I wouldn't be in the know about certain traditions, so anyone feel free to correct me (Should be my catch phrase I think) but would a Highland Regiment not have more traditions and such involved than say a non-Highland Regiment? (Oh, my Grandfather was Seaforth Highlanders by the way, only in the British Army, WWII)



Just about every unit has its traditions, but it's not fair to say that highland units have more or less than other units. I think it's fair to say that regimental traditions have a lot to do with how long the unit has been in existence, notable actions, as well as the history of the regiment's parent unit, if applicable. Sure, we have our quirks in the Highland Mafia - funny drill, bigger swords (claymores), and an affection for the lungs and kidneys of a sheep cooked in its own stomach. But if you've ever seen the Changing of the Guard in Ottawa, you'd know that there are equally colourful units out there, with their own traditions.


----------



## danchapps (16 Aug 2008)

Fair enough, had to ask. Reason being was the Algonquin Regiment didn't seem to have much that I saw when I was growing up. They always just seemed to be there. However, seeing some of the Highland Regiments, theirs seemed a little more rich. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Aug 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> > The Fort Garry Horse is an Armoured Reconnaissance unit in the Canadian Army Reserve based at McGregor Armoury in Winnipeg, Manitoba.
> >
> > As an Armoured Reconnaissance Regiment, part of 38 Canadian Brigade Group, our role is to provide accurate tactical information on the enemy and ground to the Brigade. To do this we use light, highly mobile vehicles in conjunction with communications and surveillance equipment
> 
> ...



I might add that embedded within the FGH is an Engineer Troop



> Currently, the Garrys are forming within our ranks a Field Engineer Troop, to eventually grow into an Independent Squadron. The 'Black Hat Sappers' are an integral part of the FGH. There is a historic connection between the Garrys and Engineers, detailed in the 1942-46 History section.


----------



## steveo (20 Aug 2008)

so yesterday i got the call from the recruiting office and he told me to bring my birth certificate and school transcripts when i go there


----------



## geo (20 Aug 2008)

steveo said:
			
		

> Hi i just turned 16 and am going into grade 11. Yesterday i applied online to join the Primary Reserves Part time.
> I was told from my youth leader who joined the reserves when he was 15 (now it's 16) that i would have to take time off (9 weeks) of school to go to BMQ. Is that the way it still is?
> 
> Also i would be going to the base in Shilo. Manitoba Which is 231 km away from where i live. So how would i get there on the weekends? Would they pay for my travel expenses (like greyhound bus)
> ...



steveo
WRT your 1st point... Reserve BQ (Basic qualification) for combat arms are usually conducted during the winter months on a part time basis.  There is no need to take time off from school.  Last I checked, the BQ part of the course was 20 days long.  Once the BQ is complete, there is the SQ (Soldier's qualification) which is another course that is approx 20 days long... Although most of the course can be conducted during the winter months, some parts need to be run "full time" which means ... summer.
Lastly, there is the BMQ or TQ (Trade Qualification) a course that used to be 20 days (infantry) - but is supposed to have been / will be lengthened. (Engineer trade qualification is conducted over two summers - in Gagetown NB).  This course IS by it's nature, conducted during the summer months.  

You do not need to take time off from school - Reserve training is very much student friendly.


----------



## steveo (20 Aug 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> steveo
> WRT your 1st point... Reserve BQ (Basic qualification) for combat arms are usually conducted during the winter months on a part time basis.  There is no need to take time off from school.  Last I checked, the BMQ part of the course was 20 days long.  Once the BMQ is complete, there is the SQ (Soldier's qualification) which is another course that is approx 20 days long... Although most of the course can be conducted during the winter months, some parts need to be run "full time" which means ... summer.
> Lastly, there is the BMQ or TQ (Trade Qualification) a course that used to be 20 days (infantry) - but is supposed to have been / will be lengthened. (Engineer trade qualification is conducted over two summers - in Gagetown NB).  This course IS by it's nature, conducted during the summer months.
> 
> You do not need to take time off from school - Reserve training is very much student friendly.


Ok thanks


----------

